# How do you fit lamps and to your vivarium?



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

How do you fit lamps to your wooden vivarium with out them falling off all the time?


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

opes spelt vivarium wrong in tag!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine are just screwed into the top


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

my viv has no place to screw it in?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Abe Lloyd said:


> my viv has no place to screw it in?


You can just screw into the wood, or does you fitting have no fixing points ??


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

my fitting has no fixing points


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Abe Lloyd said:


> my fitting has no fixing points


Agh the age old problem you can use cable clips you can get them from home base, wicks, BnQ etc,

You just place them around the cable and hammer them in ???


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

What type of fitting is it? If it's for a tube light (uv) then some fittings have to be attached on before you put the front cover and light in. There should be screw holes in the back of the fitting.


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

Its a euro rep ES lamp holder for a 50W red heat bulb.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

So you have just the lead then the hanging pendant ???


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

whats a hanging pendant


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Abe Lloyd said:


> whats a hanging pendant


The bit the lamp goes in


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

Whats a hanging pendant???


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

you meen the bulb holder thing


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I'll start agin ok you got a plug with cable coming out going to the fitting that you screw into ?? This has no fixing point a bit like this one 

vivarium lighting - Google Search


?????


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

I still dont understand how this works!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Abe Lloyd said:


> I still dont understand how this works!


Does that look a bit like yours ?


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

dose what look a bit like my'n?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

The link I put on this post a comment or 2 ago


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> The link I put on this post a comment or 2 ago


Doesnt work for me mate, just goes to the google homepage, same might apply for the OP.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I'll try another 

Komodo Reptile Ceramic Lamp Fixture - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Abe Lloyd (May 19, 2012)

its a bit like that but how can I mount it?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Abe Lloyd said:


> its a bit like that but how can I mount it?


Right ok all you need as said before is cable clips they come in various sizes form DIY shops etc, you put the cable in the clip then hammer them in 

leave a inch or so from them end the lamp goes then put your first clip in Work away from that one to the back of the viv where the cable exits


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

tbh if you're using a standard bulb then I'd ditch the one you have and just get a standard lamp fitting and screw it in. Simples.


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

My bulbs and guards are just screwed in to the top, feel pretty sturdy and secure to the touch and I've never had a problem with them falling off.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Get one of these. It has fittings to screw it into the viv.

ES (E27) Porcelain Lampholder : Mains Lampholders : Maplin Electronics

Just needs a bit of cable attaching - make sure the cable is properly secured, so that it can't be pulled out. I just use a few of these:


----------

